# Alumacraft MV1648 vs. 1648



## rmd1362 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi, this my 1st post. What a great website this is. My question is I'm considering buying a Alumacraft MV1648 or a 1648. What can I expect the differences to be between the 2 boats in regards to the ease of decking & flooring it and the stability & ride on the water. Also what do you think about the ncs version as far as decking it. Would the center seat version be better & easier for decking? Thanks.


----------



## Howard (Sep 26, 2010)

Here are my thoughts, BTW I own the 1648 NCS. Much easier to deck the MV series since you just have to bridge the two factory installed decks. It boils down to if you want more deck or floor space. Both will ride similiar.


----------



## rmd1362 (Sep 26, 2010)

After reading my original post again I didn't word it very well. The ride & stability issue I was asking about was between the flat bottom version vs. mod-v bottom. Thanks again.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Sep 26, 2010)

Depends on what you plan on doing with it. The MV will handle better and ride through wakes and chop better than a true flat bottom. My MV1448 has 4.5` or so of deadrise. I'm seeing low 50's out of the hull and it's very stable...

Jamie


----------



## Brine (Sep 26, 2010)

:WELCOME: rmd

like Ranchero said, I think the best answer depends on how you plan on using it. What type of fishing/bodies of water you'll be on the most etc..


----------



## rmd1362 (Sep 26, 2010)

While moving around on the decks will I notice any difference in stability between the mod-v bottom & flat bottom? I will be using it mainly on small to midsize lakes and midsize rivers or an occasional trip to Kentucky Lake. Any thoughts on the bottom choice for those uses?


----------



## Brine (Sep 26, 2010)

I'd go with the mod V, simply because of the wave traffic you will encounter, and the mod v will be plenty stable.


----------



## rmd1362 (Sep 26, 2010)

How much harder is to put a floor in the mod-v than the flat bottom?


----------



## Ranchero50 (Sep 26, 2010)

I don't think it is. You have to deal with V cuts on either hull's ribs that will need to be built flat. Are you going to do a low deck, a mid dec, or a high deck? I'd low deck it in the middle and put a mid deck on the front (height of the nose seat) and add a mid deck at the rear (seat height), say as long as the width. I would not run a high deck or a total mid deck on lake water with traffic. 

What are you going to power it with and as said before, what are your expectations? Anchor'd for cats, electric trolling for bass, engine trolling for walleye or stripers? 

Look at the builds under the 'conversions' subforum and gather ideas. Are you going to do the work out of metal or wood, wood is heavy and you'll need lots of power and fuel to run a heavy boat?

The best suggestion is work with your dealer to get some test runs, either with customers, or the boat you plan on buying, then see what you like and don't like about it. 

Food for thought, a 1648 will fish two for bass nicely, three is tight. My next one will be 1860 or wider.

Jamie


----------



## rmd1362 (Sep 26, 2010)

My plan is to power it with a 25-30 hp engine. The fishing style would be elect. trolling for bass & pan fishing on the lake and anchored for cats on the river. I was also hoping to get some under deck storage and a cutout for a cooler. I was thinking the deck height would be level with the factory front deck and the center seat height. The rear deck would be layed on top of the rear seat. Does that sound like enough hp? Would those deck heights be too tall?


----------



## Howard (Sep 26, 2010)

HP sounds good, I would think more low deck space for cat fishing so I would be carefull not to extend decks too far. Go to a dealer and sit in one, you will be surprised how it feels versus how it looks.


----------



## jcb (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi there,I will tell you flat bottom will give no worcer ride over MV,they both are bad ride in waves.Both them you are asking about are good for flat skinny water and if you incounter wave and boat wake the boat will beat and pound.I has 1448 with MV and a jet outboard and she will run in inches of water over sand stone exct.,but when the wind blows up waves on the river the hull pounds  Next alimimum boat i buy is going to has a squared off bow and a true flat bottom and she is going to be used in rivers only.Squared of bow will give you nice roomeyer front deck oner MV flat bottom and that is good for me style fishing.I still likes MV flatbottom as i still has her.If you are wanting to see a picture of her,let me know and i post up one for you
:mrgreen:


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Sep 27, 2010)

In the process of modding an Alumacraft 1448MV. Take a look at my deck, it's pretty high compared to some others on here. Bowfished it with me and my brother (190lbs and 175lbs) on the bow....she was super stable. Link is in my signature.

Take care,


----------



## tccanoe (Sep 28, 2010)

The flat bottom came out of the swamps and baiu's of the deep south. You're going give up some casting room on the Mod V. but I too live in Ky. and scooting along with a 25/30 hp hitting wakes and such on Ky Lake, you are better off with the control that the mod v hull will give. The ride ain't going to be Caddy in either but on the safety frount you get more grip with the mod v.


----------



## mfreeman451 (Sep 30, 2010)

Howard said:


> HP sounds good, I would think more low deck space for cat fishing so I would be carefull not to extend decks too far. Go to a dealer and sit in one, you will be surprised how it feels versus how it looks.



I had a 25HP on my alumacraft mv 1648 NCS for a while and it ran great. Didn't have the GPS or anything but it was plenty of fast for what I needed.


----------



## mfreeman451 (Mar 20, 2012)

Ranchero50 said:


> Depends on what you plan on doing with it. The MV will handle better and ride through wakes and chop better than a true flat bottom. My MV1448 has 4.5` or so of deadrise. I'm seeing low 50's out of the hull and it's very stable...
> 
> Jamie



50mph??? Is it riveted or welded?


----------



## Jay415 (Mar 21, 2012)

I contemplated the same boats as well as the MV1448. I went with the MV1648 and couldn't be happier. I'm only running a 9.9hp and get about 13.5 mph with 2 adults and gear after all mods. My boat is very stable. Check out my build in my signature there is a video or 2 also.


----------



## Butthead (Mar 22, 2012)

mfreeman451 said:


> Ranchero50 said:
> 
> 
> > Depends on what you plan on doing with it. The MV will handle better and ride through wakes and chop better than a true flat bottom. My MV1448 has 4.5` or so of deadrise. I'm seeing low 50's out of the hull and it's very stable...
> ...



Definitely looks riveted. :twisted: 
https://www.pwctoday.com/f15/seadoo-powered-bass-boat-210903-4.html


...
And now back to the dead for this thread. :mrgreen:


----------

